# 8N Pedal Tractor



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

If anyone is interested, I got a catalog the other day from "The Sportman's Guide" and in it is a ride-on die -cast Ford 8N pedal tractor painted red and gray and can hold a child up to 80# for $149.97. I'm not sure if is available on-line but the website is www.sportsmansguide.com

I posted the website(above) incorrectly before, it's right now. If you go to the site and enter CX4X1-68836 in the search any catalog box the tractor comes up.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Hmmmm…

I wonder how hard it would be to motorize it ??? :nerd:


----------

